# MTX Methotrexate sodium, 50 mg unit billing



## Lorna Wiegand (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello.

I have a physician who is giving MTX for an ectopic pregnancy.  They are giving 2 50mg injections.  There is a question if the units should be 2 (one for each 50 mg provided) or if there should be a higher unit billed.  Does anyone bill for this service and what are your protocols?


----------



## dtricia (Mar 6, 2014)

*methotrexate*

I don't bill for that service exactly, but if you are billing J9260 methotrexate, which is 50mgs x 2 then you are correct


----------

